# FreeBSD 8.0 Release dies loading kernel on Mac Mini



## trev (Nov 30, 2009)

I have a Mac Mini (2009 second release) 2.26GHz, 4GB running FreeBSD 7.2-STABLE with no issues other than no control of the CPU fan.

Noticing that FreeBSD 8.0 has been released and includes a device driver for the Apple SMC, I downloaded the 8.0-Release i386 Disc1 and tried to boot from it... first attempt failed at the acpi device load. So, I tried booting without acpi enabled and it died a little further on while probing USB.

Any ideas? (FreeBSD 6.4-STABLE and 7.2-STABLE i386 have no issues with the Mac Mini.)


----------

